# Possible idea for sorting users



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 11, 2008)

Would it work to make something that allowed you to sort users by things like post count, posts per day, etc. I'm constantly wondering how many people besides Zim Del Invasor are ahead of me in post count.

If it would be possible, that would be great.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 11, 2008)

You can already do that in Advanced Member Search.

Scroll all the way down to "Options" and order results by post count in descending order or whatever you want.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh, whoops. Thanks. Woot! I'm the 7th most posting user, even though I came on six days after startup due to vacation!


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 11, 2008)

You're welcome. =]


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 11, 2008)

Or you can just click on any of the column headers to sort according to that.


----------

